# Rd 1: Bucks @ Heat (4/21 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 21, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Decided to put Battier in at starting PF, but I'll understand if Spo decides to stick to the same starting lineup.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

It's that time of year again!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Throw the bucks a curve ball. Have the fighting clowns play the whole series.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hahahaha, how awesome would that be? I think they might even win in 6 or 7 seeing how great they pulled off win at the end of the season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

It's confirmed that the fan that hit wade in the head with the basketball in game 6 in ECF's was one of the bomb victims in Boston. 

Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:cosby: :fail: :jr:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wait what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drizzay's drunk.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Last year we opened the Playoffs beating NY by 30 after we had a somewhat discouraging finish to the season. Will be interesting to see if we look to/are able to make that kind of statement again.

Bad-average teams ratchet up their D in the postseason. We've seen this Bucks team play great D under Skiles. It's not out of the question they can summon some of that for this series. Hopefully we have a plan for Sanders' D and Henson's boarding.

I believe Spo's season-long plan was to start Battier once the postseason hit, but then 37-2 happened. Granted a chunk of that was with altered lineups, but Spo is a fan of continuity. I don't think the loyalty element comes into play since UD is accepting of any role at this point. Despite Spo normally being shrewd about this kind of stuff, I still think the Ilyasova matchup in particular will nudge him toward the switch. UD struggles mightily guarding stretch-4s, and it would seem to be Battier's strength. On top of that, you've gotten LeBron, Wade, Bosh, and Chalmers used to operating with UD only pulling the defense so far away from the rim. Battier stretches it out to three-point line, only opening things up further for them.


----------



## Major Bounce (May 2, 2010)

Still can't believe the Bucks are even a playoff team, sweep is coming


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There've been worse playoff teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The reason i'd be hesitant to make the Battier switch back to the starting lineup is because of how well the duo of Battier and Ray have done coming in almost at the same time, at the end of the 1st quarter. That combo has played well with the Lebron + shooters lineup. What might make Sp's decision to put Battier back in the starting lineup, other than being a better matchup for Illyasova, is having Mike and Rashard, who both closed the season extremely strong, taking up that spot by Battier coming off the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. I thought of that also since I love the Battier/Bird blend, but that can essentially be recreated with either Mike or Rashard, offensively. Not to mention with the likely shortened rotation they'll still share a good amount of court time (which is good since they're developing a nice defensive synergy), and our defense might actually be sharper from the start. Battier did start to play really well for us once he was moved into the starting lineup in the postseason. I won't be surprised either way.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*slowly emerges from underneath my rock*

....sup, fellas?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

All season I've been in "wake me up when the playoffs are here" mode and well its PLAYOFF TIME!!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Now we can actually care. No more messin' around, no more Fighting Clowns. Time to repeat!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

word


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> *slowly emerges from underneath my rock*
> 
> ....sup, fellas?





PoetLaureate said:


> All season I've been in "wake me up when the playoffs are here" mode and well its PLAYOFF TIME!!


Welcome back :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T-Shirt Giveaway tonight. The "witness" campaign is back


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a terrible idea. Selling out to Nike's wishes probably.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta pay for 20,000 shirts somehow.

Miss the white seat covers. Forgot why they stopped using them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotta pay for 20,000 shirts somehow.
> *
> Miss the white seat covers. Forgot why they stopped using them.*


To many shit stains on them after games.

I surprised we arn't the 3:30 game. Gotta wait till night to watch. and the only thing im really interested in is seeing the line-ups spo uses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

330 is saved for prime matchups.

Guessing the seat covers were too pricey in the end. Sucks. Gave me chills every time we'd secure a victory and the fans would start throwing them down. Hate to see something signature like that for a fanbase that catches a lot of flack for not being engaged taken away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Erik Spoelstra declined to say whether Battier will replace Haslem in the starting lineup, which would seem to indicate he will change.


Spo not revealing the sarting lineup in the pre game press conference. Will wait until he has to turn in his lineup card.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit. We're wearing the White Hot unis. Crazy.

Spo did hint at the lineup by saying they need to make Sanders pay for helping for blocks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I always thought the rule was no alternates at home, but then read yesterday that if the home team wanted to wear a different uniform at home, it would only happen if the road team agreed to it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hate those pure white jerseys. so ugly.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope we can use the throwback red jerseys.

I know I said I hated them at first, but I ****ing love them now. Thinking of buying myself one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan and Varnado are inactive. No surprise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD stays as the starter. Guess Spo is thinking "if it aint broke, dont fix it"


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 8m
> #HEATplayoffs: Tonight’s @MiamiHEAT starters: @KingJames, @ThisIsUD, @ChrisBosh, @DwyaneWade, @mchalmers15.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well Battier and Allen play well with Lebron. I still want to see Miller out there. At least its good to know that if someone gets hurt Miller and Lewis are there to fill in.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is there a picture of James Franco as the Bucks starting power forward?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to dieeeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Why is there a picture of James Franco as the Bucks starting power forward?


I said this literally 2 days ago to my fiancee when playing 2K13 :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> I said this literally 2 days ago to my fiancee when playing 2K13 :laugh:


Glad I'm not the only one who see's it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So who lied to me and told me they weren't allowed to wear these awful uniforms.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Playoffs time baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Why is there a picture of James Franco as the Bucks starting power forward?


:rotf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fast start offensively


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Once upon a time Jennings was a PG who could drive. Now, he just jacks up brick after brick. He's almost a liability


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a fun start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeBreezy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is a fun start


Fun but predictable. I'll be interested to see if we let them inch back in it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The only other time I've heard of teams wearing special unis in the Playoffs was when the Nets wore throwbacks in the Finals to honor the first time two ABA teams met in the Finals (Spurs). This year the Nets campaigned to wear black at home for their blackout, the Spurs are wearing their greys at home, and the Nuggets/Warriors will wear yellow at home. Must be an initiative for more color this year. Or less in our case.



R-Star said:


> Why is there a picture of James Franco as the Bucks starting power forward?


Meets Josh Hartnett.

Nice hot start for us. Loving the two Bosh triples.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Exactly how you want to start a ball game. Keep it up lads


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

This is what a 1 should do to an 8... Run over them like they aren't even there !


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Rio that 3 would've been huge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't even get up 20 before we started playing sloppy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shuttles with the high socks!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shocking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice floater from Ray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The lapse came early tonight.

Jennings is probably gonna go on my hated players list after this series huh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here come the soft fouls. Jesus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Jennings is probably gonna go on my hated players list after this series huh


He hits that first 3 and they're still down double-figures yet he's throwing up 3-fingers and taunting the crowd. Just douche.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill take Monta taking contested 20 footers all day. He'll hit 1 in 4.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

17 points in the first 5 minutes. 6 in the next 4 so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lid on the rim right now.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jace said:


> He hits that first 3 and they're still down double-figures yet he's throwing up 3-fingers and taunting the crowd. Just douche.


Just shows he's not a winner. He'll take the small victories because that's all he can get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1

Great passing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ+1 from Bird


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

LeBron and birdman could beat them 2 on 5 . Let the others stay back on defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird2James!? + 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's fine. Keep taking stepback 3's Jennings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings you are such a spud


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Horrible baillout call for Jennings.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lame, whatever, let Jennings have his fun for now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Amazing failing Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor end to the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-24 after 1

21 points in the 1st 6:30. 5 the rest of the way. Heat still shoot 65% in the quarter.

I'll live with some of the shots Jennings and Ellis hit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wondering how healthy LeBron is. Looks a step slow and he seems to be intimating by his choice of words in recent media availabilities that he's got some nagging stuff going on. Could just be getting back in it after taking a bunch of games off lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems to me Miami has a tendency at times to keep settling for 3's. When they're not hitting, it lets opposing teams stay in the game.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We should be up 12 not 2.

Not a fan of the bullshit refs. 6 fouls on us? Bullshit. And we are at home.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Basel said:


> Seems to me Miami has a tendency at times to keep settling for 3's. When they're not hitting, it lets opposing teams stay in the game.


Thanks! We definitely didn't know that already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is hard to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So sloppy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this crap


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like it might take a bit to get some rhythm back after the Fighting Clown randomness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These refs are really calling it soft on the Bucks' end. Wowie.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow what a ridiculous foul call. REFS YOU SUCK.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Soft calls man


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Thanks! We definitely didn't know that already.


I don't watch a lot of Heat games. No idea if it's a regular occurrence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Battier. Missed those 2 wide-open 3's so he now passed up a wide-open one. Mucked up the possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Finally


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Battithray!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battithray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat in the bonus the rest of the way. Gotta get aggressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> I don't watch a lot of Heat games. No idea if it's a regular occurrence.


It's an important part of their attack, but it seems worse when they're missing them. Most of these threes have been within the flow and good, open looks. Just not going down.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is Bosh so non involved?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another soft call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't tell what's on LeBron's mouthpiece. Something on the side.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Another soft call.


Was holding back on that one because I thought I may be just being biased. If we got these calls the whole game would be FT's practically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Why is Bosh so non involved?


Because he'd been on the bench all this time. Checked out wiht 7 to go in the 1st and came in with Lebron just a minute ago.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wario in the house.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensively we are struggling bad


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sloppy play on offense. Foul on defense. This is such ugly basketball to watch.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Refs are ruining this game with soft calls on both sides. I wanna watch a basketball game not a FT shooting contest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad pass by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh that blowhard Bennett Salvatore is reffing our game, figures.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3.

What a horrible half still.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boylan's halftime speech: "Run head first into their players. Make the FTs."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After starting out defending him well, we're offering Jennings wide-open lanes every trip now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

As soon as some of these open threes go down, its game over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray and Shane not hitting their 3's right now. 1-8 combined.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're 4-13 from 3 with 10 TOs. There it is. Oh, and defense would also be nice.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I blame these puke white uniforms. For everything. Bad. That Ever happens to us.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Perfect timing for all our 3 point shooters to go in a drought.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> I blame these puke white uniforms. For everything. Bad. That Ever happens to us.


Me too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move to fake Udoh under the rim by Chalmers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ2DW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Wario.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wario!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers dumbassedly doesn't pass the ball back in transition for the easy score, then clearly and stupidly pushes through his defender on what should've been a final possession by us for the half. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-45 at the half

52 points on 53%. Good. 11 turnovers and 4-13 from 3. Bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario Chalmers


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That should be a flopping fine.

Take it out of the refs salary for calling it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No way we wear the red throwbacks. Doesn't mesh with the White Hot. Maaaaaaybe on the road.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Started off hot but cooled considerably. Still up though despite it all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Expecting Chuck to tell us why the Heat are doomed now.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

luckily we usually play better after half time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Skolnick making the good point that Miller is kinda getting jobbed. A little early to declare him fully out, but I'd like to see him as a fixture.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Skolnick making the good point that Miller is kinda getting jobbed. A little early to declare him fully out, but I'd like to see him as a fixture.


This is a real tough series for him, match up wise. The 3 guards the Bucks play are all quick and fast. So Cole's minutes are a necessity. 

The only way I see him getting minutes this series is if Battier starts, UD gets benched, and Mike takes the backup minutes there, while Lebron shifts to PF. 2nd unit would then be Cole/Allen/Miller/Lebron/Birdman.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what I was kind of thinking, but Spo stuck with UD. Can't complain about the start. Miller might have trouble getting bench minutes since so many teams go small off the bench now.



> @*CoupNBA*  4m Heat shooting everything at the rim and in the corners. Bucks working in the middle off the dribble. Process about right all around.


Does feel like we're getting good/usual shots. Weird to be complaining about scoring after 52 points on 53% though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This is a real tough series for him, match up wise. The 3 guards the Bucks play are all quick and fast. So Cole's minutes are a necessity.
> 
> The only way I see him getting minutes this series is if Battier starts, UD gets benched, and Mike takes the backup minutes there, while Lebron shifts to PF. 2nd unit would then be Cole/Allen/Miller/Lebron/Birdman.


Miller could definitely play while Redick or Dunleavy or Daniels or Mbah a Moute are in the game though. I agree, Mike should be given a shot, particularly if our shooters arent hitting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice high floater off glass by Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh's 3rd 3. They love having him in the corner when he's the 4 now. Never realized he considered himself the 4 with UD out there until his post-practice session with the media today. Said he screens and rolls when he's the 5. Spreads the floor as the 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pump fake and drive by Bosh. 4th foul on Sanders.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Meaty O rebound by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario now gets his 4th foul. Cole in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Foul? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great work getting into the teeth by Wade there, but forced the tough shot instead of getting a teammate a look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice looking J by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pull-up 2 Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jennings will draw over 3,000 fouls this series, apparently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Wade fingeroll would've been a dunk once upon a time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh joins Mario and Larry Sanders with 4 fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keith Askins' bowtie is bedazzled AF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MAN. BEAR. PIG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shat on a great defensive sequence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier made up a bit for passing up on a wide open 3 and fouling a 3pt shooter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too tough J by Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier foul was soft on that three.

Treating Jennings like he's a superstar.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still couldn't see the contact on the replay. Looked like he just fell down, but Battier didn't seem to complain.

Ugh. Wish we weren't playing like we only had so many F's to give.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

How the hell did that go in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CRAY THRAY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THRAY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyve hit so many js tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Uuuuuugh that was nasty MBP.

LBJ2Bird!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HOLY MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRDMAN!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BIRDS BIRDS BIRRRRDS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BIRDMAAAAN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-65 after 3

Great 7-0 run by the Heat to end the quarter. 

Gotta keep up this intensity to begin the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice little push here, but we gotta get it into the 20's for me to feel any level of comfort.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The TO's broooooo....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Wade to Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade needs to focus on playmaking with this lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice strip by Cole on Ellis.

Wade tried to destroy Dunleavy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Those of you watching on SS missed the best moment of Kevin Harlan's career. He went absolutely wild on Birdman and his hair. It's on the interweb now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdhook!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2Bird and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron getting more rest than expected.

RAY2BIRD+1! YARGH!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

FLAP YOUR WINGS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird is killing it


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ray2BIRD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

https://vine.co/v/bULtLYEhh69

Can't even understand the first part. Couldn't even understand it live. Thought he had a "Burtations" stroke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*TonyHEAT2xWC*  58s Not on the road RT @*ElHeat2012Champ*: @*TonyHEAT2xWC* are the Heat gonna use the White Hot uniforms the whole playoffs?


If Tony's got the inside info, looks like a post-season-long thing. Meh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thray! That was weird defense on the closeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couldnt go a game without a 3 being hit over Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THRAY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good time to take Wade out. Up 20 with 5:14 left. Put Mike Miller in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 2 assists away from a triple double. 

Wade still in.

Rihanna at the Heat game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Couldnt go a game without a 3 being hit over Wade.


When a team is only shooting 22% from 3 ,let them have all the shots they want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LA68 said:


> When a team is only shooting 22% from 3 ,let them have all the shots they want.


No doubt. Its just a Heat fan thing. Wade gets so many 3's hit on him. It was weird that it hadnt happened yet in this game until that shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Enjoy your cute points BJ.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOH. That was high.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with another great pass. Great game by Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the alley got tipped.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron with the epic stank face


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That face has to be gif'd!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade fouls so many 3-point shooters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard in. Ahead of Miller but clearly for matchup reasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with 20 on the night.

celtics fans, after watching Jet play awful, must be hating seeing this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They were all convinced (and other pundits) that Terry was the better player at this point. Silly. Granted, Terry nosedived this year.

Really had forgotten Redick was on this team until he checked in tonight. Was mostly invisible until late also.

Just became a Rihanna fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That guy beside reggie is my fav announcer of all-time. NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE.

Dnt even know his name...but he gets me more pumped than the plays itself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> That guy beside reggie is my fav announcer of all-time. NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE.
> 
> Dnt even know his name...but he gets me more pumped than the plays itself.


Kevin Harlan is the best.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice end of clock drive by Cole there. We need him to be mistake-free mostly on O in this series since we need him on D.

Nice runner by Shard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COLE JAM!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27 points 10 rebounds 8 assists on 9-11 shooting

He did have 5 turnovers though. The bum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a basketball in your hands, Joel. Shoot it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jo-LOL.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL :joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt even play that well, and destroyed them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 110-87

Good opening game to the postseason for the Heat. 56% shooting for the game and holding them to 42%.

Obvious things to clean up though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a feeling even when it was a close game we'd wind up winning by 20+. Really feels like it should've been damn-near 40, though.

I like that there were enough rough moments tonight that Spo has enough fodder to whip the guys around a bit.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If we keep our turnovers down it will be ugly for the bucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> LeBron matched his playoff-low for shots in a game. And scored 27.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Allen going 2-8 from 3 yet scoring 20 is not something I would've expected going into the year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: If OKC is wearing their navy at home, I'm sold this is a league-initiated thing.

EDIT: They're not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ray Allen going 2-8 from 3 yet scoring 20 is not something I would've expected going into the year.


He was abusing JJ Redick.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ..


Disgusting.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> That guy beside reggie is my fav announcer of all-time. NO REGARD FOR HUMAN LIFE.
> 
> Dnt even know his name...but he gets me more pumped than the plays itself.


Naw, Hubie Brown is clearly the king.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We went from










To


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @ESPNStatsInfo: LeBron James was responsible for 28 points on his first 19 touches of the basketball tonight.


King Midas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


This was hilarious. Such a troll bron face to pull.


----------

